# IPv6 on VIMAGE jail



## Ofloo (Jul 28, 2015)

I've got 2 systems with identical configurations the network card driver differs one system uses em0 the other re0 aside from that it's pretty much identical.

Both systems run, "FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE p15", recently compiled kernel both with same custom settings (vimage(9), ipfw(8) firewall, ..):


```
# custom
options  IPFIREWALL
options  IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options  IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options  DUMMYNET
options  HZ=1000
options  IPDIVERT
options  CONSPEED=19200
options  VIMAGE
```

Aside from that pretty generic, both systems have basically the same settings, only the IP should be different and of course the name of the jails.

However, on the one with the re0 interface, IPv6 doesn't work, .. no matter what I’ve try, it doesn't want to seem to work, .. I seem to get a lot of these errors though. The weird thing is that it works on the other system.


```
in6_if2idlen: unknown link type (209)
```

PS: IPv6 works on that system just not for the jails.


----------

